# Nature's Paradise (20G Planted)



## UniFish (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Here are some old pictures of my 20G when it was first set up.





































And this is a sideview of the aquarium as it currently stands.


----------



## UniFish (Jul 20, 2006)

*Tank specifications*

For those of you that are keen on the tank specifics, here they are:

Lighting: 1 x Coralife 24" Aqualight fixture (65 watts) (10 hours/day)
Filtration: Eheim Classic 2213
Substrate: Eco-complete
Supplementation: Hagen DIY CO2 unit, no artificial fertilization as of yet, and 1G water change/week


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Very Nice


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Do you not find the 2213 overkill on a 20?


----------



## UniFish (Jul 20, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Do you not find the 2213 overkill on a 20?


Actually, I find the flow rates just perfect for a 20G; the flow rate is decreased over time as the filter gets clogged and my laziness to change the media kicks in.


----------

